# Autocross in MD



## AlpWhite04 (Mar 12, 2003)

Any interest?

http://solo.wdcr-scca.org/noviceWeekday.php


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

AlpWhite04 said:


> Any interest?
> 
> http://solo.wdcr-scca.org/noviceWeekday.php


Frederick's a long drive from Texas, isn't it?

Alex


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Texas is just up the street from me...if he is in MD anyway


----------

